# Save dogs



## dog420

Chinese government has killed all of the dogs in Hanzhong.

Help,Help.


----------



## flufffluff39

Oh my god


----------



## dog420




----------



## Guest

OMG i cant belive i have just seen them pictures, i wish i hadnt blo*dy looked


----------



## dog420

Help,Help.

I feel sad


----------



## flufffluff39

DevilDogz said:


> OMG i cant belive i have just seen them pictures, i wish i hadnt blo*dy looked


I should'nt have looked either but I have always told people who can't look at cruelty cases that the world is'nt made of candyfloss...Its terrible though all the same.


----------



## dog420

about 50,000 dogs had been killed.

The gov will go on to kill the dogs.

I felt heart broken.


----------



## Guest

flufffluff39 said:


> I should'nt have looked either but I have always told people who can't look at cruelty cases that the world is'nt made of candyfloss...Its terrible though all the same.


Yeah i know it goes on and i hate it
but i dont need to see pictures of it i will see that picture for weeks now 
maybe just me but i dont cope well with the death of an animals and certainly not to be killed like that..


----------



## animallover111

dog420 said:


> Help,Help.
> 
> I feel sad


How can we help??
How very very sad i really dont know what to say


----------



## animallover111

dog420 said:


> about 50,000 dogs had been killed.
> 
> The gov will go on to kill the dogs.
> 
> I felt heart broken.


why are the dogs been killed??


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah i know it goes on and i hate it
> but i dont need to see pictures of it i will see that picture for weeks now
> maybe just me but i dont cope well with the death of an animals and certainly not to be killed like that..


i agree,
the op should have just put a link and then its up to the individual if they want to look, x


----------



## Guest

dog420 said:


> about 50,000 dogs had been killed.
> 
> The gov will go on to kill the dogs.
> 
> I felt heart broken.


That is so sickening and heartbreaking. Why are they being killed? How can people help?


----------



## dog420

Who can tell me the telphone number of WSPA(World Society for the Protection of Animals) ???????????????

Maybe WSPA can save dogs


----------



## Nonnie

Why are they being killed exactly?

Considering its a country like China, i doubt a huge amount can be done. They have a terrible human rights record and happily eat dogs and cats (i have no issue with this - just the manner in which they slaughter their food), i highly doubt this really scores high on their list of priorities. Plus its nothing new. They slaughtered thousands of dogs and cats before the Beijing Olympics.


----------



## animallover111

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That is so sickening and heartbreaking. Why are they being killed? How can people help?


Thats what im wondering Ony?


----------



## animallover111

dog420 said:


> Who can tell me the telphone number of WSPA(World Society for the Protection of Animals) ???????????????
> 
> Maybe WSPA can save dogs


Ah right sorry i thought you was asking us to help you(sorry)
You were just making us aware.
Not sure we can do anything but still very sad


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> Thats what im wondering Ony?


I think it hits home when you see pics like that. I know they are not nice to see but thats the way to get the message across quickly.


----------



## flufffluff39

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah i know it goes on and i hate it
> but i dont need to see pictures of it i will see that picture for weeks now
> maybe just me but i dont cope well with the death of an animals and certainly not to be killed like that..


I know what you mean when I see something like that it seems to be burnt into my brain


----------



## Guest

I take it someone reported the pics? As they have been removed.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Although it is good of you to bring this to our attention, i felt that i had to delete the pics as they were, i think you would agree, pretty awful. 
Our younger members, and i guess some of our older ones to would be very shocked and upset at those pictures. 
Thx for your understanding.
3reddogs
moderator.


----------



## flufffluff39

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That is so sickening and heartbreaking. Why are they being killed? How can people help?


They're being killed because three people died of rabies. The only thing is they are clubbing peoples dogs to death when they are taking them for a walk...what can we do..nothing really..and its a bloody shame


----------



## dog420

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That is so sickening and heartbreaking. Why are they being killed? How can people help?


Because RABIES:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sorry it took me so long girls, i was up to my eyes in Haggis and Tatties!!... dont ask


----------



## Guest

flufffluff39 said:


> They're being killed because three people died of rabies. The only thing is they are clubbing peoples dogs to death when they are taking them for a walk...what can we do..nothing really..and its a bloody shame





dog420 said:


> Because RABIES:


What is wrong with some people? Surely there's a bloody humane way they could put these animals down?


----------



## Guest

I agree with FS theres got to be a better way to end an animals life, not only are they killing them there torturing them as well


----------



## animallover111

The shock of seeing those pictures certainly does make you aware of whats going on.


----------



## flufffluff39

DevilDogz said:


> I agree with FS theres got to be a better way to end an animals life, not only are they killing them there torturing them as well


I am not dissing the country because there are alot of animal lovers there. With so many people to look out for any animal comes second best when humans are being killed by zoonosis diseases. I agree though that they could do it more humanely but they always seem to work theirselves up into a frenzy and go to far.


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I agree with FS theres got to be a better way to end an animals life, not only are they killing them there torturing them as well


So true Kerry...none of us like to think of an animal being killed but that is just sickening. Those people deserve a taste of their own medicine. 



animallover111 said:


> The shock of seeing those pictures certainly does make you aware of whats going on.


Yes it does and i for one am glad they were posted. Maybe the poster could put a link up instead that when clicked on takes people to the pics. Also putting a warning so people know they will see disturbing pics when they click on it. Seeing as the pics have now been removed but it is a great way to bring this to peoples attention.


----------



## Nonnie

Umm...didnt this happen 3 years ago?

The rabies incident was in 2006.


----------



## noushka05

i hate the Chinese culture, most of them have no compassion for animals


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> Umm...didnt this happen 3 years ago?
> 
> The rabies incident was in 2006.


From what I can gather, this happens ever few years somewhere in China, when they get a bad outbreak of Rabies.
Apparently a few years ago, there had been a problem with the vaccine.


----------



## flufffluff39

Nonnie said:


> Umm...didnt this happen 3 years ago?
> 
> The rabies incident was in 2006.


Yeh they said it happened a few years ago aswell


----------



## Nonnie

noushka05 said:


> i hate the Chinese culture, most of them have no compassion for animals


They have little compassion for human life either.

I wont mention some of the atrocities they commit, as people seem a little sensitive on this forum.


----------



## dog420

noushka05 said:


> i hate the Chinese culture, most of them have no compassion for animals


Except me. I'm chinese.but I like anilmals. I want to save the dogs.

I hate men who have no compassion for animals


----------



## animallover111

Nonnie said:


> They have little compassion for human life either.
> 
> I wont mention some of the atrocities they commit, as people seem a little sensitive on this forum.


Can i ask what atrocities are please


----------



## noushka05

they slaughter millions of animals all the time in the most barbaric ways, i could never visit a place like that!!!


----------



## flufffluff39

Nonnie said:


> They have little compassion for human life either.
> 
> I wont mention some of the atrocities they commit, as people seem a little sensitive on this forum.


We're not here to diss anyone. We are trying to save animals!!


----------



## Melysia

The government has a partitions website. You put your cause and then people can go on and sign it if they wish to support it. 

Could the WWF do anything, I know it's wildlife but animals are animals all the same.

I've seen some awful things that SOME Chinese do to animals, how they can eat them and treat them with such disrespect is beyond me. I saw a woman in a fish shop sweeping away a live fish rather than just putting it out of it's misery (on TV). Just sickens me sometimes. Of course it's not EVERYONE but pictures can't lie.

I have to say though if I had a rabid dog in front of me I know I wouldn't hesitate to give it whack on the head!


----------



## noushka05

Nonnie said:


> They have little compassion for human life either.
> 
> I wont mention some of the atrocities they commit, as people seem a little sensitive on this forum.


i have heard things too


dog420 said:


> Except me. I'm chinese.but I like anilmals. I want to save the dogs.
> 
> I hate men who have no compassion for animals


oh i know there are many individuals who care about animals & i hope i havent offended you, i was just meaning the culture , i hate cruelty where ever it is.


----------



## Nonnie

flufffluff39 said:


> We're not here to diss anyone. We are trying to save animals!!


Im not "dissing" anyone.

But i think this situation should be put into perspective. When dealing with a country such as China, animals, their rights and welfare are given no thought, and not surprisingly when you consider what else goes on over there.


----------



## flufffluff39

Nonnie said:


> Im not "dissing" anyone.
> 
> But i think this situation should be put into perspective. When dealing with a country such as China, animals, their rights and welfare are given no thought, and not surprisingly when you consider what else goes on over there.


You have answered your own debate. It is china. They treat animals differently to us and thats the way it always has been. No matter how many programmes we watch or pictures we see or stories we read!! There is'nt much we can do about it.


----------



## Nonnie

flufffluff39 said:


> You have answered your own debate. It is china. They treat animals differently to us and thats the way it always has been. No matter how many programmes we watch or pictures we see or stories we read!! There is'nt much we can do about it.


Im aware of that, and have been saying that from the start.

I started no debate, so fail to see how i answered it.


----------



## flufffluff39

Nonnie said:


> Im aware of that, and have been saying that from the start.
> 
> I started no debate, so fail to see how i answered it.


Thankyou I really appreciate your opinion But I am not taking the bait. I did not want to argue about it...thanks anyway.


----------



## noushka05

flufffluff39 said:


> Thankyou I really appreciate your opinion But I am not taking the bait. I did not want to argue about it...thanks anyway.


----------



## Guest

flufffluff39 said:


> Thankyou I really appreciate your opinion But I am not taking the bait. I did not want to argue about it...thanks anyway.


Come lets not argue.! What has nonnie done because all i can see is that she has stated her own views.?
Lets all be nice and listen to what each other think 

kerry-the-bossy-one


----------



## flufffluff39

Nonnie said:


> Im aware of that, and have been saying that from the start.
> 
> I started no debate, so fail to see how i answered it.


HE MORE PEOPLE I MEET THE MORE I LOVE MY DOGS


----------



## Guest

flufffluff39 said:


> HE MORE PEOPLE I MEET THE MORE I LOVE MY DOGS


Whats happened would you like to explain has someone upset you ??
kerry xx


----------



## flufffluff39

DevilDogz said:


> Come lets not argue.! What has nonnie done because all i can see is that she has stated her own views.?
> Lets all be nice and listen to what each other think
> 
> kerry-the-bossy-one


OK  I am not arguing. I know I'm a newbie but it does'nt mean I'm here to cause trouble with the old crowd. I am just trying to state mt opinions aswell  Thanks...LIZ.


----------



## Nonnie

noushka05 said:


>


Me too *shrugs*


----------



## Guest

flufffluff39 said:


> OK  I am not arguing. I know I'm a newbie but it does'nt mean I'm here to cause trouble with the old crowd. I am just trying to state mt opinions aswell  Thanks...LIZ.


I cannot see what Nonnie has said to upset you 
Please explain and I am sure she will put things right with you as I think you may have miss understood something 
She is not the argumentative type


----------



## Vixie

I have moved the thread to pet news as its more appropriate a place for this topic than general chat thank you for your understanding


----------



## Captain.Charisma

sickening !


----------



## dog420

video.
I'm very sad
but nothing I can help the dog.
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XOTU1NjQxMzY=/v.swf


----------



## animallover111

*WARNING*the above link is very graphic and may upset members.


----------



## Guest

If this is not a reason to boycott all things Chinese then I do not know what is!!!!

A very sad day indeed!

DT


----------



## dog420

photo.

http://news.ifeng.com/photo/society/200906/0602_1400_1185188.shtml


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> *WARNING*the above link is very graphic and may upset members.


thank you for warning us you should be moved to the top of this thread


----------



## animallover111

dog420 said:


> photo.
> 
> éè¥¿æ´å¿å¨åå± çä¸ä½ æå¨å½ç¬¬ä¸ä¸ªæ ç¬å¿[ç»å¾]_èµè®¯_å¤å°ç½


*WARNING*More graphic and very sad pictures!! 
Is it possible for a mod to put a warning at the top of this thread?
The pictures are very graphic and could easily upset members.
We all know this goes on but as the title reads "saves dogs" im sure members will want to see how they can help not sure everyone will be prepared for the links here!


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> *WARNING*More graphic and very sad pictures!!
> Is it possible for a mod to put a warning at the top of this thread?
> The pictures are very graphic and could easily upset members.
> We all know this goes on but as the title reads "saves dogs" im sure members will want to see how they can help not sure everyone will be prepared for the links here!


I'll say again your right


----------



## animallover111

christine c said:


> I'll say again your right


Thanks though the links are very sad


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Thanks though the links are very sad


yes it is but as you said it should have a warning


----------



## cassie01

DoubleTrouble said:


> If this is not a reason to boycott all things Chinese then I do not know what is!!!!
> 
> A very sad day indeed!
> 
> DT


Have you tryed boycotting china. I have its really difficult, everything is made in china but still i think it needs to be done. Any country whos government does that needs to be shown that it is not acceptable and that we will not support their barbaric acts. Until their laws change there, as with some other countries i will not knowigly give them any money or support!!


----------



## cassie01

i know it was very stupid of me but i looked at the video. SICKOS!!!!!! ALL WANT BEATING TO DEATH THEMSELVES!! THE POOR DOGS WERE WAGGING THEIR TAILS THEN CRYING AND YELPING AND THEY STILL CARRIED ON!!!!!! BLOODY DIRTY *BEEPING* NASTY PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

WHY THE HELL ARE THEY DOING THIS?
omg
im SO outraged!
im only seventeen but i'd personally go over there and save as many dogs as I could if i had the option, is that an option?
i'd risk DEATH to stop this happening!

I'm sorry to anyone chinese on this forum who has their heart in the right place but OMG DO THEY HAVE A SOUL?

why isn't this being stopped???
We need to do something!

xxxx


----------



## dog420

They've brutely massaced all the dogs in the city,regardless of sick dogs or healthy ones.they even broke into someone's with clubs in hands.
The girl knelt and begged for mercy of the pathetic little life,however they still killed it lively.
Even the local media got involved and associated evily&#65292;announced feigned reports.
Adding insult to injury&#65292; the local media is conducting a series of reports characterized by half-truth and distortion

Local animals reservation organization were piecing the proof that the media has deceived the public with deep sorrow


I want everybody in the world to know How barbarity they() are. 
&#35753;&#19990;&#30028;&#33286;&#35770;&#37117;&#35892;&#36131;&#21738;&#20123;&#20007;&#23613;&#22825;&#33391;&#30340;&#30044;&#29298;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## dog420

people there said "The thug killed the dog and forced dog's master to give he &#65509;100&#65288;bury dog&#65289; "


&#19968;&#21517;&#32769;&#22826;&#22826;&#24102;&#29399;&#22312;&#24066;&#22330;&#20080;&#33756;&#65292;&#29399;&#25918;&#22312;&#36710;&#31726;&#20869;&#65292;&#21697;&#31181;&#20026;&#23567;&#22411;&#20140;&#21543;&#65292;&#25171;&#29399;&#38431;&#36225;&#32769;&#22826;&#22826;&#19981;&#27880;&#24847;&#65292;&#25265;&#20986;&#26469;&#23601;&#20081;&#26829;&#25171;&#27515;&#12290;&#33756;&#24066;&#22330;&#20154;&#25968;&#20247;&#22810;&#65292;&#32769;&#22826;&#22826;&#31934;&#31070;&#20960;&#20046;&#23849;&#28291;&#65292;&#24403;&#22330;&#24456;&#22810;&#20154;&#20063;&#26080;&#27861;&#25509;&#21463;&#65292;&#24403;&#22330;&#20063;&#21523;&#21741;&#20102;&#19981;&#23569;&#23567;&#23401;&#12290; 

&#24403;&#22320;&#29356;&#21482;&#24050;&#20840;&#37096;&#25429;&#26432;&#23436;&#27605;&#65292;&#36865;&#36208;&#29356;&#21482;&#24378;&#20196;&#35201;&#27714;2&#26085;&#20869;&#36865;&#22238;&#24182;&#20132;&#30001;&#22788;&#32622;&#65292;&#27599;&#25143;&#20132;&#32435;100&#20803;&#23608;&#20307;&#22788;&#29702;&#36153;&#21450;&#32602;&#27454; 

beg god to help the dog.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING!!??? but what????


xxx


----------



## zozzen

flufffluff39 said:


> You have answered your own debate. It is china. They treat animals differently to us and thats the way it always has been. No matter how many programmes we watch or pictures we see or stories we read!! There is'nt much we can do about it.


You would have a second thought on this if you heard the KFC's way of killing chicken. It's a country with more than 1.3 billion people and it's really ill for the misleading stereotype that all people treat animals in a same manner.

I've often came across with these opinions that look so weird to me: 
- Dogs and Cats (and children, according to Silvio Berlusconi) are eaten everywhere, as popular as beef and pork. 
- Chinese find it okay to beat a dog with clubs and sticks.
- The official Dog-beating Patrol Team is well supported by the general public.

With all these views, most people seem to neglect the widespread concept "Karma" and "samsara" in China. The most common comment on the Dog-Beating Team, as I've heard all the time, is a very strong Chinese word "Punishment from the Sky".

What makes different there is that it takes a long time to deliver people's voice to the gov't. I don't mean the gov't doesn't care about this, in fact, you'd be surprised how the totalitarian state pays attention to these voices, but animal rights are always in the least priority among all social issues. Only if animal activists could gather 500,000 crowd, there'd be a big dramatic change.


----------



## gazt

bloody nips there not right in the head evil b-------- i would love to round them up and batter them with sticks


----------



## testmg80

animallover111 said:


> why are the dogs been killed??


Probably for food and fur, very popular in Aisan countries. Beating the dogs to death with clubs is supposed to "tenderize" the meat. The cats however, are boiled alive, then skinned.

Steve


----------



## mickyb

I would like to do the same to them bastards that do these things god I hate them


----------

